# what would you recommend



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, me and my dad just got a gheenoe lt25 dh. we have a yamaha 15 for it. We were looking at getting a better prop (we have stock one now). What would you guys recommend for us. tight lines and low tides, Thanks


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

did you pick up the one from pugar witth the 15 yammi 4 stroke?


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

no we had pugar build this one ... And the yammi is a two stroke.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Details! What do you want from the prop? Better topend, holeshot, shallow running? What is your current prop diameter & pitch and what RPM's are turning currently?

Edit: I don't see a new thread in the braggin section for your boat.... Post a thread or no help for you! ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

9.25 x 10.5 is a start 

heavy load may call for a 9 pitch 

but when you get the boat run a base line ...

X2 On Gramps ...


----------

